# Australian SAS in Fiji



## QC (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/04/02/2206163.htm

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20714041-2702,00.html

One present article and one past.


----------

